# i need hel with air bags sensors please



## phantom black gto (Nov 6, 2009)

hi guys, i have a 2006 pontiac gto 6spd and my friend rear ended sombody and the airbags poped. the damege is not svere a hood and a bumper cover or maybe a bumper but the problem i have is that the computer told me that i need to change the impact sensors but i cant find them i dont know if thats what they call them. please any help would be appereciated the damage is not sever the radiator and the condensor is fine.


----------



## phantom black gto (Nov 6, 2009)

*help please*

hi guys, i have a 2006 pontiac gto 6spd and my friend rear ended sombody and the airbags poped. the damege is not svere a hood and a bumper cover or maybe a bumper but the problem i have is that the computer told me that i need to change the impact sensors but i cant find them, i dont know if thats what they call them. please any help would be appereciated. the damage is not sever the radiator and the condensor is fine.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Let me look this up these weekend and send you a pic.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would take any air bag service work to the dealer, you want it to work when it needs to.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't touch an airbag repair with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

phantom black gto said:


> hi guys, i have a 2006 pontiac gto 6spd and my friend rear ended sombody and the airbags poped. the damege is not svere a hood and a bumper cover or maybe a bumper but the problem i have is that the computer told me that i need to change the impact sensors but i cant find them i dont know if thats what they call them. please any help would be appereciated the damage is not sever the radiator and the condensor is fine.


The GTO uses a Inflatable Restraint Sensing and Diagnostic Module that is located under the center console. You should be able to identify SIR system stuff by yellow wire loom. If you need instructions on removing and installing componets let me know and I can do that for you. There are precuations you have to take when handling SIR equipment.
















(1) Inflatable Restraint Steering Wheel Module Coil 
(2) Inflatable Restraint I/P Module 
(3) Inflatable Restraint I/P Module Trim Cover 
(4) Seat Belt Pretensioner - RF 
(5) Inflatable Restraint Sensing and Diagnostic Module (SDM) 
(6) Seat Belt Pretensioner - LF 
(7) Inflatable Restraint Steering Wheel Module 


*The SDM performs the following functions in the SIR system:*

Energy reserve - The SDM maintains a sufficient energy reserve to provide deployment energy for the frontal air bags. 
Frontal crash detection - The SDM monitors vehicle velocity changes to detect frontal crashes that are severe enough to warrant deployment. 
Frontal air bag deployment - During a frontal crash of sufficient force, the SDM will cause enough current to flow through the frontal inflator modules to deploy the frontal air bags. 
Seat belt pretensioner deployment - During a frontal crash of sufficient force, the SDM will cause current to flow through the seat belt pretensioners in order to cause deployment. 
Frontal crash recording - The SDM records information regarding the SIR system status during a frontal crash. 
Malfunction detection - The SDM performs diagnostic monitoring of the SIR system electrical components. Upon detection of a circuit malfunction, the SDM will set a Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC). 
Malfunction diagnosis - The SDM displays SIR Diagnostic Trouble Codes and system status information through the use of a scan tool. 
Driver notification - The SDM warns the vehicle driver of SIR system malfunctions by controlling the AIR BAG indicator. 
Vehicle system shutdown - In the event of a deployment, the SDM sends serial data to advise various other vehicle systems to take appropriate shutdown action. 
The SDM connects to the SIR wiring harness using a 50-way connector.

The SDM receives power whenever the ignition switch is in the ON or START positions.



*Accident With Frontal Air Bag Deployment - Component Replacement and Inspections*
After a collision involving air bag deployment, replace the following components:
Inflatable restraint I/P module 
Inflatable restraint steering wheel module 
Inflatable restraint steering wheel module Coil 
Inflatable restraint sensing and diagnostic module (SDM) 
Inflatable restraint seat belt pretensioners 
Instrument panel trim pad and inflatable restraint I/P module opening trim cover 
Right side I/P bracket and brace assembly 
If you detect any damage to the mounting points or mounting hardware for the I/P module, steering wheel module, SDM, and pretensioners, repair or replace the mounting points and mounting hardware as needed.

*Accident With Seat Belt Pretensioner Deployment - Component Replacement and Inspections*
After a collision involving side air bag deployment, replace the following components. If you detect any damage to the mounting points or mounting hardware, repair or replace the mounting points and mounting hardware as needed.

Inflatable Restraint Seat Belt Pretensioners 
Inflatable Restraint Sensing and Diagnostic Module (SDM) 

Perform the inspections indicated above in Accident With or Without Air Bag Deployment. If you detect any damage, replace the component. If you detect any damage to the mounting points or mounting hardware, repair the component or replace the hardware as needed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a bigger mandatory list of parts to replace then what I was thinking.


----------

